# Strong bands, heavy ammo, Rufus Hussey style



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have done many shots today, with my "W" and really strong bands. I have modified my setup, now I use Thera Band Black, heavily tapered. Two layers per side, 14 cm (full width) at the fork and just 6 cm at the pouch (so 28 cm x 12 cm per side). 19 cm effective lenghth.

That is about 75% more draw weight than Hunter bands. On the low forked "W", I can manage.

I am shooting .75 lead balls with that setup, they fly at around 60 m/s (+- 10%).

I am shooting from chest height, mainly because of the gloves issue. But I found it works great! It is easy to look down on the bands and follow where they are directed at.

Plus the heavy, big bullets are a lot less fuzzy about perfect release technique. The band is strong enough to just rip the ball out of your hand once you relax a bit, and the shot flies very straight.

This is fun! I hit bulls eye more often than not from 10 meters. I am no less accurate than using my target bands and the anchor point method.

The only thing I had to do is I had to reinforce my catch box... five T-Shirts, a foam sheet, and an inlaid steel sheet did not stop the ball - big dents on the back of the metal (steel) box. I put in a wooden board behind the Tees and the foam sheet. Hope this holds a bit.

Try it! I, for one, like it a lot.

Jörg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice! I have some very heavy bands, but I need to get some heavier ammo.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hy Joerg how far are you letting the t-shirts swing? I have mine 7 inches from the back of the box. -- Tex


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


> The only thing I had to do is I had to reinforce my catch box...


Easy for you. I'd have to quadruple my muscle mass.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Bill, my catch box ain't that deep. The shirts can swing maybe three or four inches. No problem for the target bands and "small" ammo (up to 15 mm steel). But the 19 mm lead and 20 mm steel pack a punch.

Dan, have you ever tested the "W" design, with low forks? I am now at about one inch above my hands. The round grip with the large diameter (32mm) allows a very good grip. Bill gave the design to me some time ago, and I must say this model allows me to control very strong bands and still be accurate.

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not so worried about wrist torque. I can use a brace. It's that I'd have trouble pulling the pouch back and worry that parts of my fork arm elbow would detach. I can now aim and shoot Hunter Bands without strain, but the bandsets you describe are at a completely new level.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Whats the weight of the .75 lead ball ?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The .75 lead ball weighs 36 gramms = 576 grains.

I am now also shooting 18mm (inner dia) hex nuts, those weigh 41 gramms!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You could probably take out a small animal just by dropping the shot on it from shoulder height.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

JoergS said:


> The .75 lead ball weighs 36 gramms = 576 grains.
> 
> I am now also shooting 18mm (inner dia) hex nuts, those weigh 41 gramms!


Thats brutal. You could kill an Elephant wit that.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I never pictured slingshots that way before, now I'll never look at them the same way again. Your slingshots are brutal powerful. Hv you considered taking deer with your slingshots, i'll bet it'll knock a deer out cold. Chf Aj killed a turkey with a head shot at 10 yrds as I recall, you could get one with a body shot. Haha


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Will do a video today (it is a holiday here in Germany), a how-to about a slingshot made for power, not beauty.

Should be fun!

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Will do a video today (it is a holiday here in Germany), a how-to about a slingshot made for power, not beauty.
> 
> Should be fun!
> 
> Jörg


Have a good Fronleichnam.

I look forward to the video. This sounds like the Königstiger of the slingshot world.


----------

